# '61 Corvette



## prairieschooner (Jun 28, 2016)

Looks like it will ship tomorrow and maybe just maybe will be here for my Birthday! sorry, just saying!



I am thinking that I had one of these when I had my paper route. Now I need a set of bags!


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Jun 28, 2016)

Nice looking for one also , not too many come up in my area .


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 28, 2016)

I wish you the best in having it arrive in the same condition it was in when it was boxed up. That's definitely a diamond in the dust.


----------



## Hobo Bill (Jun 29, 2016)

i 've still have my 61 corvette 5-speed..i had a paper root me-self...fun ridin'


----------



## prairieschooner (Jun 29, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> I wish you the best in having it arrive in the same condition it was in when it was boxed up. That's definitely a diamond in the dust.




Me too GT, first time I have done something like this for myself but I did allot of it when in business... buying sight unseen & trusting others. I talked with Emily from Hub Bicycle, Cambridge, MA yesterday. She stated that it went into the box really good and the box was full of packing materials so it should arrive with the dust in good condition, HA! She did say that the bike looked really good but may need some lube & adjusting.



schwinnguyinohio said:


> Nice looking for one also , not too many come up in my area .




There are a few for sale locally but the prices here in Southern California are around $850 & up, that is why I went for something so far away. I figured it should be mostly complete and original since it was found by the trash hauler in a storage area, we'll see. Bike Flights is very reasonable for the shipping price & it should get here quickly.
I got tired of wasting my money & time driving around looking at CL junk.

I'll post an update after it gets here.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 29, 2016)

That does look like a nice one.
CL is tough. If it is a good deal; it sells immediately.
The stuff we see has been there a long time hoping for a "Newbie" that doesn't know what they are looking for.
I sold a Corvette like that for around $300 on OC CL about 3 or 4 years ago...it sold quick to another bike guy.


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Jun 29, 2016)

You need a H/L and a rack; correct pedals... From your dialog/photo, sounds as if you got a *great* bike for a reasonable price... room to buy missing/wrong pieces. DO THIS ONE PROUD! Three-speed to boot!


----------



## island schwinn (Jun 29, 2016)

That bike should clean up real nice.can't wait to see it all done.


----------



## Sambikeman (Jun 29, 2016)

........ prairieschooner thats a Great looking corvette .......


----------



## prairieschooner (Jun 29, 2016)

juanitasmith13 said:


> You need a H/L and a rack; correct pedals... From your dialog/photo, sounds as if you got a *great* bike for a reasonable price... room to buy missing/wrong pieces. DO THIS ONE PROUD! Three-speed to boot!



What's wrong with my rack....not picking on yours, the catalogs show the Corvette with only the front rack. I first want to get it here to lube, adjust and put some new boots on it, looking into those now. I did get some pedals that will be a better fit at least for now.
Yes and it was the 3 speed is what sold me on this one.


----------



## prairieschooner (Jul 6, 2016)

OK FEDEX really "F'd" the box up. Looks like they really didn't care. but I did have insurance on it so we'll have to see how that goes. Looks like the front fender and the badge took the hit.
Curious what I should pay for them.
thanks in advance!


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 6, 2016)

Here are some Starburst badges that have sold. http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw..._salic=1&_sop=12&_dmd=1&_ipg=50&LH_Complete=1


If the fender is dented it can be rolled out. It may be cheaper that way if it's not to bad, otherwise a fender will run 50 and up,


----------



## prairieschooner (Jul 6, 2016)

Thanks GT! I may up my bid now.
Question is the 3 speed fender...is it different that any others? a seller shows it as a 3 speed so just wanted to be sure


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jul 6, 2016)

prairieschooner said:


> OK FEDEX really "F'd" the box up. Looks like they really didn't care. but I did have insurance on it so we'll have to see how that goes. Looks like the front fender and the badge took the hit.
> Curious what I should pay for them.
> thanks in advance!




Welcome to the club. I've had two or three such situations in the past couple years. Fed Ex, at least here, really has started beating up the boxes that come to my place.


----------



## prairieschooner (Jul 6, 2016)

Bummer is that these guys don't care...and should! we all need income but then I think that some think they are entitled.
Here are some of the pics of the box. It even appears that someone tried to repair it.
Glad I bought some insurance!
I just upped my ebay bid so please beware...I need that one or at least think that I do.
G


----------



## prairieschooner (Jul 6, 2016)

PS, Gt;
I agree but then again if insurance would reimburse me I may need to purchase one just to get a value.
I have a buffing wheel and some tools to straighten the stainless for my '52 Pontiac so if I really need to I may give it a go. And then again this is a chapter in the life of this Schwinn so maybe the fenders need to stay especially if not perfect.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 6, 2016)

I won't dismiss any mishandling by FedX, but to me that box looks like it's been around the block a couple times. Judging by the discolored packing tape from a previous shipper I'd say that cardboard is old and that box should not have been used. The rips in the box look like they were taped up by the person that shipped your bike. FedX is our main carrier for the company and I have never seen a damaged box repaired by them. UPS Freight just dumped one of our new machines in a wood crate and cracked the main block housing along with bending up a mess of the feeding system. An easy $1200 not counting return/return shipping. We install "Tip and Tell" indicators and the indicator worked showing that the machine was dumped. No visible damage to the wood crate so the buyer just signed off and now there is no way to collect any insurance. The buyer should have made the carrier wait until he made a complete inspection of the machine for any damage. UPS was delivering a machine to us from one of our customers and it was going to get a total rebuild. When the UPS driver rolled up his door I saw the machine laying face down, it was dumped. I made the driver wait for quite a while I totally uncrated it and made a complete damage report.

I hope you can recoup some cash for the damage. As I look at that old used box, I'm tempted to say that FedX might refuse any refunds since the bike was not safely packaged in a suitable box. Good luck and let us know the end result.


----------



## jimsbeercans (Jul 7, 2016)

I don't think its all FED EX'S issues. Just by looking that box should not of been shipped. You might not be able to claim any damages from them. It might have happened before your incedent.

I started using a before pic on everything I send out. That way I have a record of it..So far everything arrived pretty much as before but at least I'm covered..And my buyer is covered.

Let us know..Will help in my future deals..


----------



## prairieschooner (Jul 7, 2016)

Thanks, all good advice.
I'll contact Hub Bicycle, MA and get a statement from them about the packaging and condition of the box prior to the pickup. 

Still not that bad the rest of the bike looks good and overall I am happy with the outcome providing I can find a badge for reasonable price. I am starting the claim but since I only paid $202.52 for the bike, I will need to keep my request reasonable....and the badge looks to be worth about 1/2 of what I paid for the whole bike! I am hoping to repair the fender as GT suggested.
Everything in life is a gamble & so this goes.


----------



## prairieschooner (Jul 7, 2016)

Hub Bicycle stated that the box left their location in good condition They stated that there were no tape repairs and that this exterior damage occurred in transit. I had them send me this statement in an email and I forwarded that email to Bike Flights.
I have had other packages sent through FEDEX that have been repaired by them in transit and I have one repackaged by them.
Here is a pic prior to when it left their location.




Kinda looks like FEDEX played Basket Ball with it!


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 7, 2016)

So what put the big dent in the fender?

If anyone has ever tried to lift and carry an oversize box like a bike box weighing around 50 pounds with torn out hand holes, you understand why the carriers can get a little frustrated. I was carrying a bike in a box when the hand hole tore up the side and the box hit the floor. If you can't carry it, throw it on the ground and kick to it's destination. Or maybe even roll it!


----------



## prairieschooner (Jul 7, 2016)

Bet they did both!
Glad to know that Hub Bicycle at least tried, still not over though.


----------



## prairieschooner (Jul 8, 2016)

I just received an answer from Bike Flights about the damages and have already moved the money into my paypal account. I would definitely use them again, they worked very fast to solve this claim and all of the representatives appeared truly concerned.
I am now looking for a front fender for my Corvette, it would be the middleweight with the mounting bracket that uses same mounting as the front brake.


----------



## rhenning (Jul 8, 2016)

Make sure when looking you are specific it is a Corvette fender out of stainless steel.  If you don't you might end up with a junk Wald chrome fender.  Roger


----------



## prairieschooner (Jul 12, 2016)

Since I got the money from the shipper I was able to get a new head badge and front fender. The head badge should be here on Thursday and since it is coming by USPS I feel good about that. Bummer is that the ebay seller chose to send the fender by FEDEX...hopefully they don't destroy.
In the meantime I have the front axle bearings cleaned & repacked. I pulled the fork to clean those bearings, clean and repack. I have started cleaning the frame with Meguiar's Cleaner Wax and am about 1/2 way. Next to pull the crank to service & polish it.
I was able to to get the Schwinn 3 speed shifter off & apart to clean it & I have it working properly now.


----------



## prairieschooner (Jul 14, 2016)

Head badge came by USPS  and looks to be in amazing condition....glad to have it & might be better than the original.
Bummer is the ebay seller (  bclark58mx) didn't do a good job of packing so now I need to start a claim on the fenders, Damn....glad that I clarified the condition prior to purchase.....the front fender was supposed to have only a small ding but showed numerous dents, dings & prior repairs. I am getting very concerned about FEDEX! and or their employees!!!!!
anyway progress has stopped for now because of this


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 14, 2016)

Looks like he sold two sets of stainless fenders lately. One set all beat to hell and was said to be off a 62 Jag. The nice set is earlier than 62 with only a few flaws. Did he switch the fenders maybe? Same price for both.  I just can't see how someone can dent up a set of fenders while in a box being shipped. A total crush maybe, but not multiple dents etc.. I gave up buying stainless fenders on ebay, never once were they what I expected since the sellers couldn't photo chrome and had no idea what is nice or what is crap.

Nice set. http://www.ebay.com/itm/1960s-Schwi...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Crap set.  http://www.ebay.com/itm/1960s-Schwi...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## prairieschooner (Jul 15, 2016)

Yeah GT I purchased the nice set only to get the front fender. He stated "only a small ding that was hardly noticeable" but what I received isn't much better that mine now that I have straitened it. There is only a small area on mine where it extends into the slight flare on the side that I am having trouble with. Best part of ebay is that the seller needs to get the item to me in the condition that was described.
 PS FEDEX sucks around here! but then again look how he protected the fenders and how the box came looks like it may have been used as a basket ball as well. Now looking again but at least my bike is complete since the new head badge showed up in great condition, just need to attach it properly now


----------



## prairieschooner (Jul 15, 2016)

Quick update, the seller sent me a full refund! I'd buy from him again if he had what I was looking for.
Now I still am looking for a straight front fender....again.


----------



## prairieschooner (Jul 18, 2016)

Got the headbadge and trying to decide on the best way to reattach it.
Got the 1st fender almost straightened and it look better that the one I got off of ebay, I have a new seat post coming tomorrow.,....longer so my legs will be comfy. I even bought a bell so we'll see how that goes.
Anyway the truck had to go back to the dealer for a recall so that took the best part of a day since I live in a mountain community and almost an hour away.
I hope to get back on the Corvette tomorrow right after I get the barber chair pieces that I painted up to the cabin....good thing I am retired because I wouldn't have time for this stuff if I had to get up and go to work.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 18, 2016)

As far as being retired, that's just not fair! lol

The original adhesive used on the starburst head badge is very similar to the 3M Black weather strip adhesive. I use this stuff regularly at work for a variety of things including gluing polycarbonate on metal, so I recommend it. Silicone is another choice, and forget about Liquid Nails or anything that's similar.


----------



## prairieschooner (Jul 19, 2016)

Great! I have some of the 3M adhesive and it is handy.
PS was going to something smart a$$ed about your at work, but that would be rubbing it in...HA!


----------



## prairieschooner (Apr 13, 2017)

Been a while but I finally found a rear fender! We spent the winter in Arizona so I had to wait until we got back to finish it but here is the Corvette cleaned up. Even though some may not like everything it still is a survivor and I can easily remove anything that I added. It will display nicely to the Airstream!


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 13, 2017)

That's a real beauty! But where's the headbadge?


----------



## prairieschooner (Apr 14, 2017)

I knew you would catch that! just not enough time yet. New headbadge is ready but I wanted to ride it.....
thanks!


----------

